# [MPLAYER] ouverture de fichiers mplayer/gmplayer [résolu]

## nOps34

Salut,

Depuis la MAJ gnome 2.20 , j'arrive à ouvrir les .avi avec la commande "mplayer" mais pas avec "gmplayer" (impossible d'ouvrir le fichier blablabbla...)des idées?Last edited by nOps34 on Thu Nov 22, 2007 8:21 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Temet

revdep-rebuild ?

----------

## nOps34

pas d'amélioration, tout es ok de ce coté là!

----------

## Temet

Lance dans une console "gmplayer fichier.avi"

Et balance les erreurs ici.

----------

## nOps34

bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('

j'ai changé le nom du fichier (il a aussi fallut que je suppime les espaces)

donc c'est un pb de syntaxe. Ceci dit, avant je pouvais lire les fichiers dont le nom contenait des espaces...

Merci pour le tuyau

@+

----------

## Temet

Tu peux toujours pour les espaces je pense, sinon c'est un bug.

Admettons que ton fichier s'appelle : "les vacances de Paris à Paris.avi".

Tu peux faire:

```
gmplayer "les vacances de Paris à Paris.avi"
```

ou

```
gmplayer les\ vacances\ de\ Paris\ à\ Paris.avi
```

Si ça passe pas, y a bug dans gmplayer... dont je me suis servi hier soir o_O'.

----------

## nOps34

via la console, ça fonctionne.

En revanche, lorsque je double click pour ouvrir avec le lecteur par défaut, mplayer est moins conciliant!

Ce sont des fichiers telechargés avec des noms à rallonge et des caractères genre (,[,),]; je dois les renommer de toute façon!

----------

## lesourbe

 *nOps34 wrote:*   

> via la console, ça fonctionne.
> 
> En revanche, lorsque je double click pour ouvrir avec le lecteur par défaut, mplayer est moins conciliant!
> 
> Ce sont des fichiers telechargés avec des noms à rallonge et des caractères genre (,[,),]; je dois les renommer de toute façon!

 

ça ressemble plus à un problème de comment ton DE ou ton Wm passe les arguments à gmplayer

EDIT : remplacer  ton DE ou ton Wm par gnome.

----------

## yoyo

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> EDIT : remplacer  ton DE ou ton Wm par gnome.

   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Très bon !!!

----------

## lesourbe

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *lesourbe wrote:*   EDIT : remplacer  ton DE ou ton Wm par gnome.    
> 
> Très bon !!!

 

c'était pas pour relancer une flamewar, hein ?

c'était juste que j'avais pas vu qu'il signalait qu'il était sous gnome... je personnalisais avec un patch mon post générique.

remplacé plutôt que remplacer aurait évité la confusion  :Smile: .

----------

## nOps34

Le problème s'est finalement simplifié:

 - en mode console, aucun problème, je peux lire tout les fichiers (gmplayer)

 - en revanche, par le simple double click sur le même fichier (précédemment testé via la console), impossible de lire: "failed to open..."

----------

## UB|K

salut,

j'ai eu le même problème y a pas longtemps et j'avais réussi à le contourner avec un pauv' script que voici:

```
#!/bin/sh

gnome-screensaver-command --exit

gmplayer "$@"

gnome-screensaver
```

(oui, ça me permettait aussi de désactiver l'économiseur d'écran de gnome qui n'est pas supporté par mplayer, encore un coup des ayatollahs pro-kde... ok je ->[])

Une fois ce script rendu exécutable (et placé qqpart dans le PATH), il faut éditer le menu gnome pour que mplayer appelle ce script en lieu et place de gmplayer...

Voila, c'est pas très élégant mais ça marche avec tout les fichiers même si il y a des espaces et autres caractères exotiques dans les noms de fichiers et/ou dans les répertoires.

Ce qui me chagrine un peu dans ton cas c'est que, pour moi, le passage à gnome-2.20 et à la dernière version de mplayer dans portage a résolu ce problème alors bon... le mystère reste entier!

Et je rajouterai pour info qu'on trouve des patchs pour ajouter le support de gnome-screensaver à mplayer.

----------

## geekounet

 *UB|K wrote:*   

> salut,
> 
> j'ai eu le même problème y a pas longtemps et j'avais réussi à le contourner avec un pauv' script que voici:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Tu peux déjà améliorer ton truc en utilisant les arguments --deactivate et --activate avec gnome-screensaver-command, plutôt que de l'arrêter et redémarrer  :Wink: 

----------

## UB|K

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Tu peux déjà améliorer ton truc en utilisant les arguments --deactivate et --activate avec gnome-screensaver-command, plutôt que de l'arrêter et redémarrer 

 

oué, je pourrais...

mais comme mon mplayer est patché comme il faut, au diable l'élégance de ce script!!

----------

## E11

J'ai le même problème, et c'est juste la syntaxe du nom du fichier qui fait tout foirer (il n'a pas l'air d'aimer les espaces)... car en renomant le fichier, ça passe nickel... mais bon, c'est pas très pratique comme solution  :Rolling Eyes:   :Very Happy: 

Par contre,  je vois pas trop en quoi le screensaver aurait à voir la dedans ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lesourbe

ben faut être sûr que quand tu cliques il fait bien

```
gmplayer "$@"
```

et pas

```
gmplayer $@
```

----------

## E11

Cool merci !

Pourquoi la commande a -t-elle changer tout à coup après l'update de nautilus ?

----------

## nOps34

Donc j'ai ajouté le script de UB|K dans mon PATH après l'avoir rendu exécutable, mais je n'ai pas trouvé l'endroit où je peux modifier la commande qui est executée par défaut pour lancer mplayer.

----------

## UB|K

 *nOps34 wrote:*   

> Donc j'ai ajouté le script de UB|K dans mon PATH après l'avoir rendu exécutable, mais je n'ai pas trouvé l'endroit où je peux modifier la commande qui est executée par défaut pour lancer mplayer.

 

tu fais un clic-droit sur le menu gnome et tu choisis "Editer les menus" puis tu vas éditer le lanceur de mplayer dans "son et vidéos" afin qu'il lance le script au lieu de la commande gmplayer.

Cette modif ne marchera que pour ton utilisateur, si tu veux étendre la modif à tout le système, il faut aller éditer directement le fichier suivant: /usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop (et après aller vérifier avec la première  manip' que la modification a bien été prise en compte après s'être re-logger car des fois, c'est pas le cas)

----------

## nOps34

 *nOps34 wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Depuis la MAJ gnome 2.20 , j'arrive à ouvrir les .avi avec la commande "mplayer" mais pas avec "gmplayer" (impossible d'ouvrir le fichier blablabbla...)des idées?

 

----------

## nOps34

Merci, ça marche nikel!

----------

